# Picked up a YS-624T... Is there a machinist in the house?



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I picked up a YS-624T last week that needs a little help.
The short shifter rod (*7KE-52548-00-00* - ROD 3 ) snapped and the adjust nut (*7Y6-52545-01-00* - NUT, ADJUST) 
needs to be replaced too.


















I have an order in with Boats.net and like many have experienced, they contacted me a couple days later and said the 
rod has an ETA of March 25 (might change) and the adjust nut has an ETA of "Unknown".
I have not tried any other U.S. based parts distributors, my guess is they would have the same problem with availability.
I found the parts on Yahoo auctions in Japan and same story, out of stock on the rod & backordered on the adjust nut.

Hard to find the adjust nut at McMaster Carr with the correct length, it's about ½" too short. Might not make much difference, but Yamaha made it a certain length for a reason, so maybe it's important.

So I guess my options are to wait, have parts fabricated or find someone with a parts machine willing to sell me the parts.
Is there anyone here who is a machinist and can cut some threads on a rod and make the bend for me?
The factory thread configuration for "rod 3" is M6 1.0 (right hand thread) on the bent end and M8 1.25 (left hand thread) on the straight end.
Of course if I can't find the correct length adjust nut, I could always use one with a different thread, but would have to have the longer lower rod fabricated also in order to mate with the adjust nut.

Anyone have any other suggestions?

Started on first pull after sitting for a couple years with a dry carb & tank.
Here are some pics of the blower...


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

The broken piece you are holding in your hand in the picture is the part in question? Why not repair it? Can you get an M6-1.0 bolt or threaded rod of the needed length and weld it on? How is the long coupling used? What is the thread (the same thread all of the way through?) and length you need?


----------



## vangasman (Oct 21, 2021)

Does the adjusting nut have one end right hand and the other left hand thread?


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

vangasman said:


> Does the adjusting nut have one end right hand and the other left hand thread?


Yes, that's correct


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> The broken piece you are holding in your hand in the picture is the part in question? Why not repair it? Can you get an M6-1.0 bolt or threaded rod of the needed length and weld it on? How is the long coupling used? What is the thread (the same thread all of the way through?) and length you need?


Don't have a welder, nor do I know how to weld. Coupler is 1.75 inches long and the coupling nuts I see in M8 1.25 thread are 1.37".
The end of the short rod that screws into the coupling nut broke off since I assumed it was standard right hand thread and then the coupling nut cracked when I tried to extract the broken piece.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Go to the hardware store and buy a piece of the correct diameter metal rod. Cut to length, bend to proper angle and whack some threads on there. Easy/safe/fun.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Go to the hardware store and buy a piece of the correct diameter metal rod. Cut to length, bend to proper angle and whack some threads on there. Easy/safe/fun.


May be the cheapest option, I would need to buy a couple dies and handle.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

russkat said:


> May be the cheapest option, I would need to buy a couple dies and handle.


Y yu no haz dat...? 

OK... do the rod thing then haul it to the local machine shop, they'll roll some threads on there for a tenner and a case of beer. Bring along the nut(s) you wanna thread on.

A decent enough tap and die set is only about $150, and once you have it you'll find many ways to have it pay for itself.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Instead of spending a lot of money on original items, just duplicate the items in standard thread items. 
2- heim joints, I- coupling nut, legnth of 5/16 or 3/8 threaded rod. All items can be bought at McMaster Carr.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Oddly enough one of my YS828 was missing that rod as well, I had to buy it from a Yamaha parts guy in CT. I think I still have his number, check your PM.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I wish I had time to design a complete solution for you but unfortunately I do not. I still think your least expensive way to make that rod is to find a welder and weld on threaded end of the m6 and m8 lengths that you need. You do not even have to bend the rod. You can have it welded at the angle you need. You do not have to go to a machine shop that will charge you $100+ per hour. Where I live there are a number of guys working out of their houses doing some part time welding. They only charge a fraction of what a full blown out machine shop or welding shop will charge. Not sure in your area but ask around. Or try a trade school. They may do it for free.

YOu may be able to make that coupling that same way Weld a Left hand M8 nut on one end. You will have to relieve the inside thread some amount but you can do that with a hand drill.

Take at look at this web site. This may be expensive but they pride themselves on good turnarounds. I used them 15 years ago. Not sure what they are like now. You can get a lot of metric components from them.

You should be able to keep it all metric as original. I know McMaster has more Imperial than metric but there are other options out there.

Look up turn buckle nuts or couplings. It is good to have and know all of your options.

Good luck.






Rod End Coupling Rods - Both Ends Tapped | MISUMI | MISUMI


Rod End Coupling Rods - Both Ends Tapped of MISUMI. Check out the variety of configurable, Rod End Coupling Rods - Both Ends Tapped products of MISUMI. MISUMI has other mechanical components, Press Die, and Plastic Mold products available. MISUMI offers free CAD download, short lead times...




us.misumi-ec.com


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I spent all night (literally, got to bed at 6am) looking for a coupling nut with the same or very close specs and found one.
It's only 2mm longer, everything else the same.

There is a welder I've done business with in the past who did some welding projects on my tractor.
I'll give him a shout and see what he says.

Update... Called the shop and they said that due to the huge increase in used car prices, they are not taking on any "side jobs" at the moment since they are swamped with car repairs.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

If I am seeing it correctly it your pictures, you could buy lengths of both left and hand threaded rod, and then weld the two lengths together to make a new piece. Or, go with all right hand threads and then remove + turn + reassemble the heim joint to adjust the overall length.

Or even easier, just weld some threaded rod onto your existing broken part. You're otherwise going to throw the old part away.

Depending on the adjustment required, the overall length of the coupling nut might not matter.

Good luck with it.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

i would buy some all thread and a couple of heim joints and be done with it.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the ideas!
I'm not a welder and don't know anyone who is, not to mention a machinist.
I'll get it figured out... You've given me a few ideas I had not thought of.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Great you found that coupling nut. Persistence pays off. If welding is out. You can grind the broken end of the rod flat and down to the large diameter. Then drill and tap it for the M6-1.0. Then installl a threaded rod or cut off the head of a full threaded bolt. Thead it in. Loctite in place or use a jamb nut to lock it in if you have the space. You can hold it in a vice, and should be able to grind and then drill and tap buy hand. You do not need a lot of thread. You may want to use a bottoming tap with plenty of cutting fluid. It does not have to be perfect to work. Done with a low budget. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

You can try calling this business and see if they have it in stock…. MY is 1989 I take it?

Yamaha 7KE-52548-00-00 - Rod 3 : Polaris Parts King


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Michigan_Snow said:


> You can try calling this business and see if they have it in stock…. MY is 1989 I take it?
> 
> Yamaha 7KE-52548-00-00 - Rod 3 : Polaris Parts King


Thanks... that's one supplier I have not checked with.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Here is the link to the coupling nut...
Turnbuckles M8 x 1.25 LH and RH Threads 50mm Overall Length
The threads are a bit longer on this one than on the one from McMaster Carr.
Should offer a bit more adjustment if needed.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Spoke with a couple machine shops and they nearly laughed at the thought of doing such a small job.
Then stopped by a couple Import Auto Repair Shops and they are so swamped with work, it's not worth it for them
to take on such a small job.
With the rod only being only an h8 dollar part... I'll just wait for it to come in. I have another blower I can use in the meantime.
Thanks for all the suggestions though.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

If the adjusting nut is right/left then just fix the end which is bad for instance if the nut looking end is bad cut it off and tack weld back on the new one and the same goes for the other end. Most likely the right hand thread is the end where it was made of one piece and then tapped.


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

These parts are available still. I've sent you a pm.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Swing by later and we'll have a beer while I weld the old one up temporary/make you a new one. 😁🍻😁


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Well... finally an update.
I received the parts today from Powersports Plus in Carson City, NV, but the "rod 3" is 2 inches shorter than the original. The part number is the one I ordered though.
What I'll do is make a replacement for the longer rod (on the bottom, nearest the blower) that is slightly bent anyway and make it 2" inches longer to compensate for the shorter rod. 
Should work fine, I think.


----------

